# Waltham pocket watch.



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Well I was just browsing around today when I came across this full hunter pocket watch for £30, now I have no idea if that is a good or a bad price for it, but I have never had a pocket watch before so thought I'd give it a go!

If there are any experts who can tell me about this watch I would be extremely grateful, :thumbsup:

I took a guess st 1950s for it, I don't think it is much older, but then again I know hee haw about it!

It is brass I think and 45mm diameter, there appears to be numbers under the main spring but not a hope in hell of my eyes making them out without a magnifying glass!



anyone able to shed some light on it?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't think that the movement is the original one of the watch. I'm suspicious about this piece.

Waiting for someone more informed on the matter...


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

gimli said:


> I don't think that the movement is the original one of the watch. I'm suspicious about this piece.
> 
> Waiting for someone more informed on the matter...


 Hi Gimli, there is the same "W" inside a shield under the spring, that also appears on the dial? Would that not suggest it is a Waltham movement?

As I say I have absolutely no idea about this apart from for £30 I liked the look of it, and I've spent more on lunch before. :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

The movement looks both Swiss and non-swiss. I guess that if it is indeed swiss it's a lower grade movement.

Normally since the watch is swiss made it should have had a couple of markings on the movement as well.

There are clones of such swiss movements but I'm not sure if they've marked them accordingly with the logo of brands.

Normally Waltham made really good pocket watches, especially before WW2. This one could be 50s-60s...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Teg62x said:


> Well I was just browsing around today when I came across this full hunter pocket watch for £30, now I have no idea if that is a good or a bad price for it, but I have never had a pocket watch before so thought I'd give it a go!
> 
> If there are any experts who can tell me about this watch I would be extremely grateful, :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 Looks very much like a "base" Unitas movement. This is the nearest I could find.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

It indeed should be a Unitas but I'm a bit baffled by the lack of markings... Could be legit, I guess. The watch world is a weird place.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Found this on Wikipedia? Don't know if it's relevant but time wise it would agree with @gimli to being 1950s 1960s.

*
Waltham International SA SwitzerlandEdit
*

Before the Waltham Watch Company went out of business in 1957, it founded a subsidiary in Switzerland in 1954, Waltham International SA. Waltham International SA retains the right to the Waltham trade name outside of North America, and continues to produce mechanical wrist watches and mechanical pocket watches under the "Waltham" brand.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Indeed, dear Teg, I was just about to post the same basic information as you, taking the story after 1957 during which period the rights to the name, "Waltham Watch Company," were acquired by the Hallmark Watch Company of Chicago, who carried on selling imported watches under the Waltham name. Interestingly, in 1961, the US Federal Trade Commission stepped in to prevent any spurious connection being made between Waltham branded watches and the original Waltham Watch Company.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Beyond the background to Waltham I would be a bit concerned about the hinge for the front cover of the watch. Ideally the front cover should securely close and on pressing the winding crown spring open to a 90 degree (or thereabouts) angle. The hinge looks to be quite bent / out of shape. I just thought it may be helpful to mention it if you were considering buying the watch. :yes:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Hinge now hammered back into position with the help of a flat screwdriver and a pin hammer!! Probably not how a watchmaker would do it but it worked! Front cover springs open to about 45 degrees, but I think that is down to the small strip of spring steel being worn more than anything else. Like I said I've spent more on lunch than it cost so not to worried about it really. :thumbsup:

Now I just need to find a cheap watch chain... and a waistcoat!!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Teg62x said:


> Now I just need to find a cheap waistcoat!!


 :hmmm9uh:

Do you like the colour pink heather ?, have a word with your neighbour (from the Lowlands). 

:tongue:


----------

